# my i7 4790k haswell is burning while working



## Foredance (Oct 22, 2014)

First of all i have learn a lot of stuffs here, and this is my first post, my english is not the best but i hope you all understand

so, i have a problem here, i bought a 4790k haswell a few weeks ago, and i built my new pc
the problem is that while my cpu do something it just gets on fire hitting 100º while running prime95, also, let me tell you that while my cpu is iddle everything is fine i guess, since the temp stands on 30 40 while idle.

theres an example:

http://imgur.com/YMPnG4z

my others pc stuffs
Gigabyte z97x gaming 5
Corsair rm820
xfx 280x 3gb ddr5
2x8gb gskill 2400
Western Digital black edition 1tb
Nzxt Phantom 410

i just changed the thermal paste and it did not change anything at all

i have no idea, theres no overclock at all

thanks!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2014)

It could be a bad thermal sensor.

It could be the cooler is on too tight.

It could be cooler is not on tight enough (take it off is it spread well?)

paste is not good between heat spreader and core. (RMA time)


----------



## Foredance (Oct 22, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> It could be a bad thermal sensor.
> 
> It could be the cooler is on too tight.
> 
> ...


ill try to tight it up tomorrow and ill comeback with the results


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2014)

test it by touching the heatsink, is the heat normal?
whats your heatsink?
what about your airflow?


----------



## Ruyki (Oct 22, 2014)

What cooler are you using?

Post the CPU voltage you get under load.

Also post frequency under load, some motherboards like to overclock a bit by themselves.


----------



## Foredance (Oct 23, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> What cooler are you using?
> 
> Post the CPU voltage you get under load.
> 
> Also post frequency under load, some motherboards like to overclock a bit by themselves.




this is my cpuz under 100% load 

http://imgur.com/9aMlSAg


----------



## Foredance (Oct 23, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> test it by touching the heatsink, is the heat normal?
> whats your heatsink?
> what about your airflow?



stock heatsink and stock cooler


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2014)

If you are on the stock cooler I would expect you to see temps like that from a stress test. My 4770k was the same on a stock cooler at stock speeds. Running prime on a stock cooler with these chips is a waste. They will get HOT. They can get to those levels and throttle though, I haven't seen one fail because of those temps and stock speeds...and if it does within the 3 years..you'll get it replaced via Intel RMA.

Get at least a CM 212EVO and you'll be fine at stock speeds. Honestly they should shave the costs of the stock cooler and give a voucher for the damn 212EVO imho.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Honestly they should shave the costs of the stock cooler and give a voucher for the damn 212EVO imho.


----------



## Foredance (Oct 23, 2014)

Kursah said:


> If you are on the stock cooler I would expect you to see temps like that from a stress test. My 4770k was the same on a stock cooler at stock speeds. Running prime on a stock cooler with these chips is a waste. They will get HOT. They can get to those levels and throttle though, I haven't seen one fail because of those temps and stock speeds...and if it does within the 3 years..you'll get it replaced via Intel RMA.
> 
> Get at least a CM 212EVO and you'll be fine at stock speeds. Honestly they should shave the costs of the stock cooler and give a voucher for the damn 212EVO imho.


i got 100º playing games too


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2014)

Well if the cooling can't keep up, it needs upgraded, simple as that. If that answer doesn't work for you, then you need to contact Intel Support and request an RMA replacement if you feel you have a faulty chip or faulty CPU sensors.

MAKE SURE you have the most recent BIOS update for your mainboard to ensure that there is no discrepancy. Download the Intel XTU and that will assist you in dealing with Intel RMA if you decide to go that route.

Honestly if you're not failing tests, but it's running hot, I'd say the CPU just needs better cooling. It's an Intel quad core running at 4-4.4GHz...mine at 3.5-3.9GHz was doing the same thing on stock cooling just FYI.


----------



## Ruyki (Oct 23, 2014)

Foredance said:


> this is my cpuz under 100% load
> 
> http://imgur.com/9aMlSAg



That voltage is way too high.
proper stock voltage for 4790K should be at about:
1.00-1.10V at 4GHz
1.10-1.15V at 4.2GHz
1.20V at 4.4GHz

If your haswell is at 1.28V and you have stock cooler, its gonna overheat for sure.

Make sure your motherboard bios is up to date.

If that don't fix it, your motherboard or CPU is faulty, motherboard more likely.

As a last ditch effort, you can try going into the BIOS and making sure all the voltage settings are correct.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> That voltage is way too high.
> proper stock voltage for 4790K should be at about:
> 1.00-1.10V at 4GHz
> 1.10-1.15V at 4.2GHz
> ...



what a load of crap.

good chips can do those kind of speeds on those voltages but not all chips are good.

not that i am saying this aint a good chip either, as my money is on an auto oc overvolting.

temps are about right imo for those volts under a stock cooler.

if you want lower temps reduce the voltage or improve the cooling.


----------



## Ruyki (Oct 23, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> what a load of crap.
> 
> good chips can do those kind of speeds on those voltages but not all chips are good.



thanks for correcting me!

please tell me what the real 4790k stock voltages are.


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 23, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> That voltage is way too high.
> proper stock voltage for 4790K should be at about:
> 1.00-1.10V at 4GHz
> 1.10-1.15V at 4.2GHz
> ...



Idk it it is different for intel but CPU-Z never gives me the exact voltage.  I use HWMonitor or AIDA64 when i want to see the true vcore.


----------



## turbo098 (Oct 25, 2014)

Foredance try 1.160 vcore for the 4790k all the others auto


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> what a load of crap.
> 
> good chips can do those kind of speeds on those voltages but not all chips are good.


No, he's right.  My 4790K basically follows those voltages he said when I leave it at stock(slightly lower actually).


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 25, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> My 4790K basically follows those voltages he said when I leave it at stock.



Rather, the defaults in your BIOS are making your 4790K follow those voltages ... many motherboards are overvolting by default, I guess to account for a worst possible chip out there.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 25, 2014)

to much voltage check the bios settings
reduce the voltage to about 1.1 to 1.150


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm highly doubtful the high voltage is the OP's fault; it just seems that everyone's unaware of the default behavior of Haswell processors.

If you have a Haswell processesor and enable adaptive voltage in the BIOS, many BIOSes will automatically add 0.1V on top of your maximum core voltage when running AVX loads.  This occurs even when you are running stock clock speeds.  As soon as you run something with AVX like prime95, the voltage and heat generated go off the charts due to that automatic 0.1V increase.

The stock heatsink is not designed to handle a prolonged 100% AVX load without causing throttling, even at stock clock speeds, so I'm not surprised at the results.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 25, 2014)

its 0.01 not 0.1v


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2014)

Stocks voltage, let's see as I need to make a draft and past it in all these threads.

First off go clear the bios, next boot into the bios and select LOAD OPTIMIZED settings.. Then restart and go directly into the bios, noe go down to the CPU voltage, what's it show beside the auto setting? 

That will tell you what the could needs for non turbo volts. If it says like 1.043 then manually set it to 1.100v and test it. 

These boards overvolt the shit outa these Chios and also check for the newest boards bios update and flash it if needed.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> thanks for correcting me!
> 
> please tell me what the real 4790k stock voltages are.



they would be correct for some, and not others. not all chips are the same across the board.

to think the ic lotto is any less with the 4790k than all other chips is funny.

same as how some will do 5ghz on 1.25 and others need 1.45+ or will not even hit that speed stable at all.


----------



## Vario (Oct 25, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> That voltage is way too high.
> proper stock voltage for 4790K should be at about:
> 1.00-1.10V at 4GHz
> 1.10-1.15V at 4.2GHz
> ...


Its a bad chip.
I had an Ivy i5 like this, but not quite as bad.  The stock voltage was 1.25v.  I only got it to around 4.3 ghz with any kind of stability and heat, at 4.4 it was in the 90s and 4.5 would only boot to validate, 4.5 was impossible to get stable on my H100i even with 1.4v+, which would just barely boot it.  At stock, it worked fine though, it was an acceptable i5 in that it ran stock okay, it was just garbage overclocker and very high vid meant it ran hot all the time.  Delid reduced temperatures by maybe 15*C but didn't fix the very high voltage and it was still just as unstable as before.

Same mobo plus a good chip and I can do 4.8 on air and its still "lidded".


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 25, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> its 0.01 not 0.1v


It is most definitely 0.1V, as I have experienced the exact same issue myself.  Look at Haswell overclocking reviews if you would like additional sources.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 25, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> It is most definitely 0.1V.  Look at Haswell overclocking reviews if you don't believe me.


Its 0.1V if you are using AVX or applying heavy FPU LOAD else its 0.01 or whatever you have defined via your combination of LCC/adaptive voltage
again its not randomly adding voltage unless the chip calls for more on haswell if you apply FPU load it will start asking for a bunch of voltage to handle the increased workload
I can run linpack all day and the voltage will never go above 1.168 @ 4.3Ghz
if i run a SMALLFFT or any small data-set test it will go up to 1.264 even if i drop the voltage to and lcc down a notch it still hovers around 1.250 even at stock if you run a small-dataset test such as prime95/occt it will still add 0.1v BUT ONLY IF YOU ARE RUNNING SMALL DATASET not under nominal load such as gaming or encoding ...

its perfectly normal and perfectly safe so long as you are paying attention  ...
has nothing todo with overclocking in of its self its just how haswell operates


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 25, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I can run linpack all day and the voltage will never go above 1.168 @ 4.3Ghz
> if i run a SMALLFFT or any small data-set test it will go up to 1.264 even if i drop the voltage to and lcc down a notch it still hovers around 1.250 even at stock if you run a small-dataset test such as prime95/occt it will still add 0.1v BUT ONLY IF YOU ARE RUNNING SMALL DATASET not under nominal load such as gaming or encoding ...


This is the argument I am trying to get across.  Running a AVX test like prime95 small FFT is unrealistic for everyday computing, and while the processor won't die, overheating is normal.  Intel has already moved in the direction of reducing clock speed when running AVX loads on their latest processors in order to prevent this exact scenario.  The Haswell-E Xeons have different clock profiles for AVX loads versus everything else, with the AVX clock speed being about 400MHz slower.  This is similar to how GPU manufacturers implemented power limits to prevent GPUs from dying under Furmark.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 25, 2014)

either way 1.2 to 1.248V isn't gonna cause any damage for short bursts
my chip is pretty crappy tho it won't do more then 4.3 without >1.264V @ avx load


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2014)

Why use LLC and adapatve voltage?

I leave LLC on auto and use  manual or offset depending on what power play I want to be in at that moment.

Im afraid to say this but as much as yall say its the same as a 4770K your right and wrong all at the same time.

Whats the dio/aio voltages on the 4770K's vs the same on the 4790K do you know?

The DC chips use voltage differently then a regular 4770K does. Ive been playing around with this chip long enough to know there is really a difference between the 2 chips.

But whatever this could be an endless debate but to the OP good luck and hope you get this issue figured out.

-Out_


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Why use LLC and adapatve voltage?
> 
> I leave LLC on auto and use  manual or offset depending on what power play I want to be in at that moment.
> 
> ...


because some of use care about power consumption and noise
no adaptive voltage means the proc won't throttle down at idle


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 27, 2014)

@OneMoar

I think you need to re- read my post because your comments about some of us care about power consumption and noise isn't making sense. I just explained on how to save power and lower noise lol

I don't use adaptive voltage, I use auto for LLC, and I use offset. My rig powers down to 800mhz and goes from there to anywhere up to 4600mhz.. You don't need adaptive to achieve this. Under CPU in the bios there are your power states and by default its set to auto. If I use enable ,it opens up a shit pile of options to set but I just leave those settings alone.

I use offset of + 04 and enable in the control center under power options BALANCE plan and within a couple of seconds the core speed drops to 800mhz and voltage is real low plus my watt meter shows about 33watts when the rigs been sitting for a few minute's ... So there is how I run a well tuned machine with using as little power as possible


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 27, 2014)

my board won't drop the multi using offset ... witch is odd ///


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2014)

My issue with only using offset voltage is that the offset is applied to all ranges of CPU core voltage, what I mean by that is idle-load-turbo. That's why I prefer to use Adaptive voltage where the extra voltage is applied only during the Turbo clocks, leaving the stock and max stock clocks at stock voltages. At least that's how it works on my board.

@OneMoar that is odd... my Asus Z87 Pro drops multi to idle just fine when using Offset voltage. Right now I'm running my 4770k at stock clocks with a -0.130 undervolt applied to offset. But no issues aside from that.

Maybe BIOS upgrade/downgrade necessary? That should be one of THE Asus boards to own for Z87 I would imagine it shouldn't have that issue or bug, but I'm curious in finding a solution for it.


----------



## Vario (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't use LLC I just use offset, less risk of continuously overvolting it for short intervals.


----------

